# Opinion on UPGRADE Please??



## tmjjk (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been using a entry level Canon EOS xs for about 4 months, this is my first dslr ever.  I have been extremely pleased with its performance.  I have purchase two additional lenses (50mm and 55-200mm).  I have been spending an extremely large amount of time shooting and reading and trying to become the best photographer I can be.  I would like to make this a career.  That being said I would like to upgrade because I am unsure of the larger print sizes with the 10.1 mp.  I would like your opinions on what I should be looking at.  I absolutely cannot afford a full frame sensor... I was looking at the t3i and 60D... trying to understand the differences because it is quite a price difference... and how much improved is the t3i vs t2i?  Any help would be so greatly appreciated.  Also... video is not necessary... I am focusing on still image quality.  I am not shooting a ton of sports or action... more portraits.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 24, 2012)

10mp is fine. You need better glass.


----------



## 1000_Islander (Apr 24, 2012)

The Canon XS (1000D) is no slouch.
I would strongly suggest you hold off on 'upgrading'. It is a very slippery and expensive slope, as no sooner you upgrade then a newer-faster-'better' camera comes along.
Just four years ago here is what DPReview said about your camera (and those things haven't changed!):

Canon EOS 1000D (Rebel XS / Kiss F) Review: Digital Photography Review

And in summary:

  The 1000D (XS) is a pretty convincing response - it does just about everything it needs to do, and everything it does, it does well. It can produce great images at any of its ISO settings and, viewed as a whole, makes a great first DSLR.

*Rating (out of 10)*​  Build quality 8.0
  Ergonomics & handling 8.0 
  Features 8.0 
  Image quality 9.0
  Performance (speed) 8.0 Value 8.5

  Highly Recommended

Your camera can achieve 16x20 quality prints with no trouble at all.

There are many who are on the continual upgrade-bandwagon who will gladly have you spend more money, but after just four months with your fine DSLR I would suggest you learn more about photography in general (as you have been doing) and if anything invest in lenses. Lenses hold their value while even a new DSLR choice will drop off quickly in value much as a new car will!


----------



## tmjjk (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much!  I feel comfortable with the XS...  I am happy with the results I am getting.  I was just concerned about print quality and such.  And I do have so much to learn still.  Can you tell me how drastic of a difference an L series lens would make versus a standard?  And what would you recommend?  I love my 50mm... but it is standard.  I have just began learning on my 55-200 .. but it is standard as well.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a friend who went semi pro a few years back with a rebel xs, she upgraded her lenses first including a 28-70 2.8L first. She took outstanding photos with the rebel body and pro lenses! Of course she has a D5 mark II now that she makes it her full time job. Don't be in any hurry to upgrade your body until you can afford a full frame. Just my .02.


----------



## tmjjk (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you fotomumma09.. that is very encouraging.  I was researching the importance of a full frame sensor... and it does seem very ideal to be a pro. I have six children and affording the items I need are definitely going to be a process.  Thank you!


----------



## 1000_Islander (Apr 24, 2012)

Higher-quality lenses (usually the 'L' lenses with Canon) can make a difference, but it can also be marginal. A better lens, like a better camera, is no magical route to great images. Technique and skill will trump expensive gear in most cases.
That said, the use of a better lens in some specific applications can make a difference. I have over 30 years of 'experience' and I don't need L lenses to produce high-quality images, especially in print form for galleries and clients. But I have two L lenses, the 400L and 70-200L in particular for bird photography. And for portraiture, a high-quality lens is not required at all. Heck it would be hard to find a 'poor' lens. In my studio work I definitely do not need (or want) a 'fast' lens as I have more light than I can use!
With regards to your 50mm and 50-200mm they may be 'standard', but I have seen some superb images from both those lenses!


----------



## fotomumma09 (Apr 24, 2012)

tmjjk said:
			
		

> Thank you fotomumma09.. that is very encouraging.  I was researching the importance of a full frame sensor... and it does seem very ideal to be a pro. I have six children and affording the items I need are definitely going to be a process.  Thank you!



I totally understand! We have 3 young children and my wants/needs definitely have to take a back seat. I desperately want the 28-70 L lens, speedlite flash and a few other things. all in good time. Now is a great opportunity to learn and practice. Good luck to you!


----------



## tmjjk (Apr 24, 2012)

You guys are great!!! I am so encouraged and excited. Thank you for your help!


----------



## sovietdoc (Apr 24, 2012)

Just remember that Glass > Camera body  Those L lenses for $1500+ do make that much difference in image quality although they cost 3 times as much as the camera itself.  On the upside, the camera loses it's value very quickly while glass retains its value throughout the years.   So if you ever pick up expensive lens, in the future, if you want to change it or upgrade, you'll be able to sell it relatively close to it's original price.


----------

